# Rare Bromeliads - Werauhia sp. ?



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wondering, if anyone has come across any of the small Werauhia species like W. hygrometrica or W. marnier-lapostollei


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

I grow some W. marnier-lapostollei in my greenhouse, but here (Europe) they are not easy to come by.

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Apparently they are not easy to come by here in the States either.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm working on it. I have 1 plant but do have a source for a larger amount. They are from over seas though so that makes it difficult.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

The W. hygrometrica seem to come from all over Central and South America, the other comes from Costa Rica. I don't know if they are rare in the wild or just not popular in cultivation.

The W. hygrometrica especially seems like it could be a nice colorful viv plant and a natural host for pumillio.

I imagine the cost could be cheap because no one is interested in them or very expensive because they a so rarely cultivated. Unfortunately, I fear its the later.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Isn't the issue with these that they don't pup?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a picture from the FCBS website.
It looks to me like it is a flowering plant with at least a couple nearly full grown pups.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Phil it's been a while. I was looking for hygrometrica for a while now but I don't think it's around in cultivation because I've been told it's a challenge to care for (similar to tillandsia biflora). I'm still looking for them though since it's one of my favorite looking ones for costa rican tank.

As for other werauhias, I'm keeping marnier-lapostollei (obtained from europe) and insignis (from a grower up north), and both have been fairly easy for me. They're in a tank with some ventilation but no moving air from fans but they do get watered 2-3 times a day for 15-20 seconds at a time wit rain water.

They're around but you just have to ask around for them. I still hope to find a couple of hygrometricas one day though.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Arman,

Good to hear from you. You have all the contacts. 

I figured there must be some reason that hygrometrica wasn't available. It looks like a nice little plant.

If I ever have anything you need, maybe we can make a swap sometime.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

phender said:


> Hey Arman,
> 
> Good to hear from you. You have all the contacts.
> 
> ...


Phil I most definitely will keep that in mind. Hope all has been good on your end - lately I've been kept away from the plant hobby due to life ha ha!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll work on W. hygrometrica too. Good news is, the photo linked here was taken by my boss. He says its fairly common in the wild but that it has/had little commercial value so its not really in cultivation but he thinks he can locate at least 1 plant. Thats all you need right? 

I got 3 places to try and will report back if I find a source that has more than just 1 or 2 plants laying around.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

strange it has no commercial value. Stays nice size, really pretty, what more to ask of a bromeliad??


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

My several experience of W hygrometrica are Always end up in dead plants ,mostly a rotting centre of the plants . I have seen this species in different parts of Costa Rica and panama,but Always in cloudforest area,s with lots of wind .sometimes growing together with W insignis and W marnier lapostolei in an area at the end of the town San Ramon (Alajuela) Costa Rica . Also the only place i have found the marnier lapostolei in the wild .
This M lapostolei isn ocassionally available( in the Netherlands ) and a lot easyer to grow under "normal"terrarium condition.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Wim.


----------

